# Hypnobirthing classes



## maggz

Hey all, I'm pretty set on doing hypnobirthing as the birth kinda freaks me out and I will do anything to make it less painful and easier for me, baby, and DH :haha:
My question is, are the classes necessary or should I just buy the book or whatever and read/listen to CDs? I found an instructor that's close to us, and she does offer private classes at a reasonable price. I'm just wondering if I should save us a couple hundred bucks and try it for myself. 
Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Snufkin

I'll go with just books/CDs, but if you can afford them I would take a few classes at least!


----------



## zilla

We did the classes and they were great.
Not just for the practise for the birth either - they were great little relaxation sessions in themselves.


----------



## bumphope

We did the classes. I think I could have done with just the books and cd but the classes definitely added something. If I was having my time again I would still do the classes x


----------



## Popples1

I did classes and they were well worth the money. The book was good too (The Hypnobirthing Book by Katharine Graves) but being able to talk through questions, being shown different positions and massage techniques etc was really helpful. I also made some lovely mummy friends who I see on a regular basis. If you can afford it, I'd definitely do them. 

I had a drug free water birth and a v quick labour and I'm convinced the hypnobirthing was instrumental in that.


----------



## Tigerlily01

I took HypnoBabies, which is a little different, but similar. I think you could probably get away with a book/CDs only, but I'm glad I took the class...partly because it gave me a small group of couples to talk to who had similar desires and concerns. Everyone came in with different prior experiences, and it was really helpful to talk to them. The other nice thing about the class was it "forced" OH and I to dedicate a set amount of time to working on the techniques together each week, whereas without the class I might have slacked off, or OH might have been less involved. I'm not sure how much the partner is involved in Hypnobirthing techniques (in HypnoBabies they are involved at times), but it was a really good bonding experience for OH and I, and for partners who for whatever reason do NOT intend to assist with the actual techniques, they can learn the best ways to be supportive as the birthing mom does her thing.


----------



## Eline

If you're interested in hypnobirthing, when should you start doing some research and exercises? I'm only 13 weeks atm but I was wondering if I should take a head start?


----------



## zilla

I'd say start as soon as possible. We started our classes around 25 weeks, but I do wish I had of started preparing more in advance.


----------



## maggz

I've been staying in contact with this one instructor in the area, she said around 20 weeks is when they usually start :) Although she did say we could do it whenever we want.


----------



## Sophie K

Classes can be a little pricey but you can get a lot from that since you get to talk to people who either shares the same experience or knows your situation... But if you are a frugal momma, sticking to the cds is still fine. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We couldn't find classes in our area but I purchased a Hypnobirthing book and found it really helpful, especially the cd. I've actually used the techniques to help me through large panic attacks so it's worth looking into!


----------



## amadeb

I have two daughters, one delivered 5 months ago with hypnobabies homestudy. Bought it on Amazon. Came with complete CD pkg and all the books. We contacted a hypnobaby instructor who got us lined out on how to study. Then, after we got done with the course, she came to the house, for a minimal charge, for 5 hours one Saturday to review everything. She approved our knowledge of the course and gave many more pointers that were invaluable during birthing time. My second daughter, due May 12, and I have been attending hypnobaby classes at Mercy hospital in St Louis and are on week 5 of 6 classes. I am a doula and have used Lamaze very effectively for great mom/dad bonding births. It is a very active type birthing experience with dad and doula helping constantly. I just started using hypnobabies last year, also with great success. It is a very calm, peaceful, quiet birthing time with little interaction of doula and dad. Youtube has some great hypnobaby videos- not to be confused with hypnobirth videos. Homestudy or classes will get the same results, so enjoy! (would recommend getting an instructor to come to the house after completing the homestudy course to go over and practice the steps with you in person though).


----------

